

Ask HN: What do you wish you could measure/track... - hella

.. better, or differently?<p>Thank you.
======
philfreo
Anything about my app -- shouldn't matter to you, but I need a nice way to
graph # of events per day / hour / minute and drill down into the details of
each one. Perhaps like Splunk or Loggly but much cheaper / less enterprisey.
Simple way to know if certain metrics (code errors, # of new users,
downgrades, 404s, etc. are going up or down over time)

------
coryl
\- My productivity levels

\- Hours of sleep per night (Wakemate does this?)

\- My happiness level?

------
MarkPNeyer
I have bipolar disorder, so my mood is all over the place. I built
www.ThoughtPlot.org to help keep an empirical record of my mood changes. I've
found it incredibly useful.

